# Craftsman 28" model:88395 with Variable Trigger Speed



## BobG (Jan 8, 2013)

This is one of the models that have". It's on only some of their models. 
What the heck is it.

Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Variable Trigger Speed*

I'm wondering if it either unlocks the wheels or varies the rpm on the drive.

I also found it referenced in the drive but nothing further:
Craftsman 28 - Snow Blowers, Craftsman. Features, reviews, ratings.


----------



## BobG (Jan 8, 2013)

The steering controls unlock the wheels. I guess I'm hung up on the speed part of it.


----------



## BobG (Jan 8, 2013)

iI found the manual. I downloaded it if I find something I'll post it.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/247883950-Craftsman-SNOW+THROWER-manual


----------



## BobG (Jan 8, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL!!!

There is nothing in the manual.


----------



## BobG (Jan 8, 2013)

I just talked to Sears on line and the said : Variable trigger speed allows you to manually adjust the propelled speed rather that have the automatic multiple speed setting." I'm not buying that answer.


----------



## uhall (Dec 17, 2012)

I found this website. May answer your question. 
Craftsman snow blower what is Variable Trigger Speed? 

*Bob the Newbie asked this question:* A few of the higher end snow blowers have a Variable Trigger Speed. What the heck is that and how do you use it. Craftsman 28 In 277cc* Dual-Stage Snowblower w/ EZ Steer SearsItem# 07188395000 | Model# 88395 Drive System: Number of Forward Speeds: 6 Number of Reverse Speeds: 2 Steerable: Yes Variable Trigger Speed: Yes 

*Mark T Expert had this answer:* Thank you for your question. 
I will be happy to assist you. I contacted the manufacturer to find out about the Variable Trigger Speed. I am sorry the description on the website is not correct. The manufacturer does not make a model with a feature like this. I contacted the website to have this feature corrected. I am sorry for any inconvenience this caused. Please let me know if you need further assistance. 
Thank you for using Manage my life. 

BobG, are you by any chance Bob the newbie?


----------

